
Lyft Pushes Subscription Service for the Monthly Price of a New Car - LrnByTeach
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/lyft-ride-sharing-subscription
======
LrnByTeach
Instead of paying $450 for those 30 rides, Lyft charges $299. Any extra rides
bill separately at a 5 percent discount.

Here is what I envision:

By 2022 Electric on-demand fleet car 1000 miles/month subscription will be
$400/month from Google, Uber, Lyft

By 2025, Self-driving Electric fleet car same 1000 miles/month subscription
$250/month (sharing rides with other passengers)

At this point in 2025, car manufactures Toyota, Renault, Volkswagon etc. are
forced to run their own fleet in order to stay in business. At this point,
Google will supply Self-driving OS software to all on-demand ride-hailing
fleets and pull out of the business of running fleets.

